# GBA #2695 - Final Fantasy VI Advance (USA)



## T-hug (Feb 6, 2007)

^^release-2695^^


----------



## zatelli (Feb 6, 2007)

One of the very few gba titles I was looking forward to. Much better than the 2 in 1 packs & regional dupes we've seen lately.


----------



## illumina (Feb 6, 2007)

yayy been waiting for this forever! can't wait to play the new dungeons/espers


----------



## txt (Feb 6, 2007)

damn so somebody beat me

congrats for releasing this! and thanks for the work i know what hassle it is!


----------



## Harsky (Feb 6, 2007)

The last major title for the GBA? A nice way to send it off... now the rest will be padded out with movie tie in games....


----------



## rant (Feb 6, 2007)

Works in sc lite, patched with the default options but the battles are too slow.

edit: Patching without the real time save makes the battles feel normal.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Feb 6, 2007)

Let's guess the number of GBA-ROMs we'll have at the end. I say 2750.

Anyway, I played the Japanese Version, and it's a very nice port. I wonder how they changed the English script, though...


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> The last major title for the GBA? A nice way to send it off... now the rest will be padded out with movie tie in games....


Metal Slug is still on the release list for this year.  I'm also looking forward to Earthbound 3 because I'm in denial.

I doubt the rom number will only reach 2750, it will surpass that.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Feb 6, 2007)

Only good game left for the GBA is Melpomene, but I'm starting to think it will be canned... :_(


----------



## iamwhoiam (Feb 6, 2007)

Is there going to be a DS release of this? or is there no point?


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 6, 2007)

Are there any notable differences between this version and, say, the PSX port?

[Edit] Actually come to think of it I think I'll stick with the fancy FMV's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, would be nice to know if there's any additional content.


----------



## Emu (Feb 6, 2007)

I thought you were able to just put the GBA ROM straight to your card and run it? What's this talk of patching for SC Lite?


----------



## illumina (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> Are there any notable differences between this version and, say, the PSX port?
> 
> [Edit] Actually come to think of it I think I'll stick with the fancy FMV's
> 
> ...


There's four new espers and a new dungeon, as well as three new spells. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_fantasy...ame_Boy_Advance


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 6, 2007)

completed it. i dont feel the need to play it again


----------



## Darkforce (Feb 6, 2007)

Screenshot seems kinda washed out compared to the original?

Anywho differences between this and the SNES version - "Featured additions include new dungeons, new job classes, and other exciting additions." According to IGN, great.


----------



## rant (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Emu @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> I thought you were able to just put the GBA ROM straight to your card and run it? What's this talk of patching for SC Lite?



I haven't played many GBA roms with supercard so I do not know how it usually is but with FFVIA
I only got a white screen when I tried to run the rom unpatched.


----------



## Emu (Feb 6, 2007)

Even patched, it's a 8200k load...-ouch.-


----------



## Scorpin200 (Feb 6, 2007)

the last gba game


----------



## FranckKnight (Feb 6, 2007)

It has been confirmed to be the last Japanese title released for the GBA (look at the release list). Most of the 2-in-1 are US or EU repackings.

So yes, R.I.P. GBA, your run was one of the greatest! Hail your successor, NDS, and let it tred upon your former glory!


----------



## Evil Robot (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone know how to make SC Lite run this faster? I used fastrestart and disabled all options except for enable save in the SC patcher, but the battles are still far slower than the SNES I remember. Is this a "feature" of FFVIA in general?


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't patch this game on G6 lite it causes slowdowns in battle!!


----------



## Wacko` (Feb 6, 2007)

Perhaps the last biggest title for our loved GBA.


----------



## qdn745 (Feb 6, 2007)

Direct copy-paste for the M3 Lite offers smoother battles/gameplay than patched with the game manager.


----------



## txt (Feb 6, 2007)

THIS GAME IS FASSSSSSSST AS FUCK!
FASTER THAN YOU CAN WANK!

THIS GAME IS LIGHTSPEED IN THE EYES OF A BLIND!

BEST GBA GAME EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!! worth the wait!


----------



## dongle (Feb 6, 2007)

just did a comparison and this game is very bright compared to the snes version. much lower contrast. was it a concession to old gba screens?


----------



## Mitazaki (Feb 6, 2007)

any one else having problems getting this to work on m3 lite, i keep getting the white screen. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Emu (Feb 6, 2007)

Better yet, has anyone who bought the game seen an initial slow down? Or is it just the GBA emulation? Kinda looking forward to an answer because since i'm an SC owner I might just buy the game, can't stand that lag. =(


----------



## LiDDiS (Feb 6, 2007)

Could someone PM me the youknowwhere to the youknowwhat?


----------



## outphase (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(LiDDiS @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> Could someone PM me the youknowwhere to the youknowwhat?



Just because you don't explicitly say that you're looking for the rom doesn't mean you aren't... still against the rules.


----------



## TheSpade (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Mitazaki @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> any one else having problems getting this to work on m3 lite, i keep getting the white screen. any help would be appreciated.


No problem here.  If you are having issues after writing it over, try manually copying the ROM over what was written onto your memory card.


----------



## Mitazaki (Feb 6, 2007)

i have tried it with patching and without patching and i still get the dreaded white screen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im guessing i must be doing something wrong


----------



## GBAer (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Better yet, has anyone who bought the game seen an initial slow down? Or is it just the GBA emulation? Kinda looking forward to an answer because since i'm an SC owner I might just buy the game, can't stand that lag. =(



I recon that FFVI on the SC run at around 50% speed and that's not just in the battles, thats everywhere, so if you can't stand lag, I advise you to go out and buy the game, because the game is nigh on unplayable at the speed that it runs on the SC.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(qdn745 @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> Direct copy-paste for the M3 Lite offers smoother battles/gameplay than patched with the game manager.



As with 99.99% of GBA ROMs, the manager fucks them up.  Must say its running perfect on M3 Lite.
Also people complaining of slow battles, turn up the speed in the game's config.


----------



## TheSpade (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Mitazaki @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> i have tried it with patching and without patching and i still get the dreaded white screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make certain that your flash memory is formatted FAT16 and the cluster size is no larger than 16k.  Any higher than that or using FAT32 can cause GBA to not work on M3.


----------



## DonVil (Feb 6, 2007)

Works perfectly on EZ-Flash II


----------



## Killermech (Feb 6, 2007)

It's been ages ago i've beaten it. It'll be an honor playing through my favourite ff title in the series again


----------



## TheSpade (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> It's been ages ago i've beaten it. It'll be an honor playing through my favourite ff title in the series again


An "honor"?  Yeah, I'd go along with that.


----------



## Krizalid (Feb 6, 2007)

Dug out my Flash2Advance Pro128 to play this fullspeed, and it pulls random crashes, anyone else having issues?


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 6, 2007)

Tried running this on my SuperCard CF variety, the game is mega slow in every area except walking.  Its a good thing I have my old X-ROM from a while ago to play it.


----------



## dongle (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Mitazaki @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> i have tried it with patching and without patching and i still get the dreaded white screenÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you using an M3 Lite Pro or Perfect? Your M3 Lite version may be the one without GBA support (the pro). It works fine on my M3 Lite Perfect with the game manager and with direct copy, using a 512MB Kingmax stick formatted fat16 w/ 16k clusters.


----------



## Mitazaki (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah i think its m3 lite pro, thats what it says on the card anyway "M3 Lite Professional". so guess this can run gba games them.  :'(


----------



## TheSpade (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Mitazaki @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> yeah i think its m3 lite pro, thats what it says on the card anyway "M3 Lite Professional". so guess this can run gba games them.Â :'(


Perfect = GBA
Professional = No GBA

Sorry man.


----------



## Mitazaki (Feb 7, 2007)

oh well as the saying goes Sh!t happens lol but anyway thanks for the help guys


----------



## tama_mog (Feb 7, 2007)

oh god......this is going to tempt me to go out and rage everything in the veldt again.....pain in the @$$ to get a perfect stat game on this one.....have fun uncursing the paladin shield guys....I was just about to replay the SNES version again recently on psps too....decisions decisions.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 7, 2007)

so can i direct copy this with my G6?

No need to patch?
How does tht work?


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 7, 2007)

Just don't enable the real time save and soft reset stuff.  So in other words use the program, but don't check a damn thing!!!


----------



## butaro (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Bridgy84 @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> Just don't enable the real time save and soft reset stuff.Â So in other words use the program, but don't check a damn thing!!!




I read they changed the opera song lyrics, i really want to play this but that part of the game was really important to me i even memorized the song.... oh my hero, your so far now.....will i ever see your smile?


----------



## thomaspajamas (Feb 7, 2007)

best game ever


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm sorta sad they censored some things.



Spoiler



They took out the part where Celes is chained to the wall and they hit her.  Now she is just laying on the floor     and they yell at her.  I mean i don't condone hitting woman at all, but come on give me the original game.


----------



## heronic (Feb 7, 2007)

dont pass on this .. its a gem


----------



## noahr (Feb 7, 2007)

YAAAAY!!!! this is wonderful!!!!!  

..... I hope its not glitch-y like FFIV Advance (USA).


----------



## cenotaph (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> They took out the part where Celes is chained to the wall and they hit her. Now she is just laying on the floor and they yell at her. I mean i don't condone hitting woman at all, but come on give me the original game.



That sucks. I was hoping they'd keep their hands off this wonderful game this time (considering all the years it's been since the SNES release and how games much more explicit in terms of, err, "negative elements, have found their way to the market), but I guess at the end of the day Nintendo's still Nintendo. Wonder if they kept the censored version of that summon (the one with the half-naked woman in some house, can't pin-point exactly where) in too? And kept off the cussing? I've played it for a few hours, but I haven't been paying particular attention to the localization (which at first glance seems good, although most of it's obviously Woolsey's translation recycled).

Also, the mode 7 elements (such as when riding a chocobo) feel really sluggish compared to what they were like in the SNES version (I don't play the abominable PSX version, so I wouldn't know what it's like in it).


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 7, 2007)

As i stopped and thought about it more i do see why it was taken out.  I mean how many children have this system, ya know.  It is something they do not need to be exposed to especially because it is a growing problem in todays society.


----------



## Covarr (Feb 7, 2007)

They probably censored it to keep the rating low. It's much easier to sell E10+ than it is to sell T, considering that some parents actually pay attention to the ratings system.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 7, 2007)

It has problems in the normally excellent GBA emulator for PSP also. Graphical issues, then will crash with a black screen at the first battle. It's music keeps looping as it should however.


----------



## Ellara (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Bridgy84 @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> I'm sorta sad they censored some things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



If it helps, this was also censored in the Japanese GBA version as well. Confused the hell out of me too, because I was expecting the original scene. I don't recall seeing any other censoring in the Japanese version, but I could be wrong about that. I do know that that particular scene mentioned above was changed to what you also see in the US version, though.


----------



## Mikey_Sama (Feb 7, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced a sort of hissing in the background while the music is playing? I tried it on vba it had the issue there ( turn the volume up, and listen closely )

So i flashed it onto EZIV and the problem shows up there too. ( Yes, i play on my ds ). Has anyone else noticed anything like this? I haven't noticed it before on other GBA games.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## txt (Feb 7, 2007)

battles and all are really fast with my gba flashcard....

but now i've come across a problem too, game would save fine in the beginning but after 1 hour in the game i saved and it would say it saved but the stats (party, gil etc) were not updated and game was in fact not saved! cannot save anymore after 1 hour in the game! before it was fine!

will flash the game again this time with 1mbit save i guess that will fix it but before i only had to do this with mario advance 4!


----------



## enarky (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Bridgy84 @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> As i stopped and thought about it more i do see why it was taken out.Â I mean how many children have this system, ya know.Â It is something they do not need to be exposed to especially because it is a growing problem in todays society.


Chaining women to walls and hitting them is a... *growing*... problem in todays society? Which society do you live in, FFS? Maybe you want to come back to earth, where in most societies people who are hurting other people (regardless of their gender) usually get punished by law?


----------



## Shinji (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(enarky @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bridgy84 @ Feb 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > As i stopped and thought about it more i do see why it was taken out.Â I mean how many children have this system, ya know.Â It is something they do not need to be exposed to especially because it is a growing problem in todays society.Chaining women to walls and hitting them is a... *growing*... problem in todays society? Which society do you live in, FFS? Maybe you want to come back to earth, where in most societies people who are hurting other people (regardless of their gender) usually get punished by law?


Actually its more along the lines of kidnapping.  This way, they're treating her like an imperial "dog" by scolding her as she lay on the ground.  Hehe...

My rule is dont hit ANYONE unless you expect to be hit back, men OR women.  Those who believe in just the "dont hit women at all" theory are just bringing sexism back.  (No, not bringing sexy back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  But thats just an opinion on morals and self defense.  YOU try going on American Gladiators and not taking a swing at those muscular women


----------



## icewarp (Feb 7, 2007)

Best game ever.


----------



## J_Devon (Feb 7, 2007)

Works like a charm on EZ IV Lite.

But i noticed that statsupgrades and item descriptions aren't displayed when shopping, which I find kind of disturbing, I'd like to know what I'm buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is there any way to see weapon stats before you buy them?

Edit: You have to select an item and then it shows a description, guess I'm spoiled and wanted it to show right away


----------



## txt (Feb 7, 2007)

in some countries it is legal to hit women.

statistics show that marriages last longer in those countries.


----------



## Golds (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> in some countries it is legal to hit women.
> 
> statistics show that marriages last longer in those countries.



you cant just say

"statistics show" without actually showing us statistics.

wheres the pie chart?


thats like saying "i read it in a book"  or "because the bible says so"
Unless you know exactly what book you read, or exactly where the bible says then i wont believe you.


----------



## txt (Feb 7, 2007)

your beliefs have no influence on me, i do not care what you believe or who you believe in.... but easy e already said women are female dogs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i mean you can be mr nice guy b uy her flowers and buy her drinks and buy her dinner and buy her diamonds and she will fuck the nice asshole guy who will not take shit from her....anyways.

why cant we have a grown up final fantasy? this is all so kiddy for 12 year olds, .... men play too!


----------



## enarky (Feb 7, 2007)

Excuse me, Mr. Retard, isn't there a sandbox where you have a play date or something? Seriously, you *need* to grow up, it just doesn't work that way.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 7, 2007)

*Muscular women...* *Shiver*


----------



## betaboy (Feb 7, 2007)

This should have be released years ago! Square would have made a killing. All too late now, they'll sell a tiny fraction of what they would have 4/5 years ago.
Just dug out my EZFA (the GBAToys one) and loaded - hurrah!
Is this a new translation - no mention of Ted Woolsey in the creadits at the begining as per the US SNES FFIII original (he did all the SNES Squaresoft Western translations at that time didn't he?). The dialog looks a little different to me .... but it has been.....??..(13)....?...(too many) years since I played it on my US import (well Canadian really) SNES.


----------



## GeeEFf (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone with a SC lite manage to get this to work and save? And if I dont enable real time save, how do I save? Something with turning DS off and then on again real fast?


----------



## txt (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a problem with saving too. On a GBA Flashcard.... the Game will save fine for a while, but after like 1 or 2 hours in the game you cannot save anymore, it will say it does but it isnt saving..... No matter if you use 1 saveslot, all, fast save.......I guess i have to patch the rom now i think it was the same with another of the final fantasy ones....


----------



## gr33dy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet.  My lil' bro has been bugging me about this for a while.


----------



## txt (Feb 8, 2007)

how can i change savetype for this game or patch the sram save? with gbata and srampatch it does not work cos they say rom doesnt need patching.

it will not save on magic usb/xgflash and probably other flashcards. it will save fine for some time into the game, then it will not save anymore or save will be corrupt...

H E L P    P L E A SE !


----------



## txt (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(txt @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> how can i change savetype for this game or patch the sram save? with gbata and srampatch it does not work cos they say rom doesnt need patching.
> 
> it will not save on magic usb/xgflash and probably other flashcards. it will save fine for some time into the game, then it will not save anymore or save will be corrupt...
> 
> H E L PÂ Â P L E A SE !



ne1?


----------



## J_Devon (Feb 8, 2007)

After how much time played does it fail to save? And steps and gil?
Because I have played 1:33 hours, have 2900 steps and around 10,000 gil, and I'm still able to save and play.


----------



## txt (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(txt @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> how can i change savetype for this game or patch the sram save? with gbata and srampatch it does not work cos they say rom doesnt need patching.
> 
> it will not save on magic usb/xgflash and probably other flashcards. it will save fine for some time into the game, then it will not save anymore or save will be corrupt...
> 
> H E L PÂ Â P L E A SE !



@ J_Devon thanks for your reply. Maybe the problem is only with SOME Flashcards. I have tried it several times tho and I always get the error (that the Game cannot be saved anymore) when I am where the first Castle is. Before saving works fine.

Right now my savegame is Time: 1:06, STeps: 2920, Gil: 4257 and i can load it, but when it is loaded not save it! Game will say "Saved" but it is not saved! Still 4257 Gil one is in the slot! This sucks badly, how to fix!


----------



## txt (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(txt @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> how can i change savetype for this game or patch the sram save? with gbata and srampatch it does not work cos they say rom doesnt need patching.
> 
> it will not save on magic usb/xgflash and probably other flashcards. it will save fine for some time into the game, then it will not save anymore or save will be corrupt...
> 
> H E L PÂ Â P L E A SE !



anyone?


----------



## txt (Feb 8, 2007)

help!


----------



## txt (Feb 8, 2007)

ignoring the problem will not solve it!


----------



## ozzyzak (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(txt @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> ignoring the problem will not solve it!




Aren't you the only one with this problem?  Looks like we're only ignoring your problem....


----------



## txt (Feb 8, 2007)

people in chat reported same problem, one person in another thread here reported game freezes, this is either a false dump or it uses some new anti piracy protection

wtf, why can i play the game always until i am about 60 minutes in the game, and i can save fine, but when the castle sinks into the desert the game just will not save anymore? it will say "game saved" but its still the savefile from before the castle went to the desert. what can be an explanation for this? a game doesnt suddenly change its savetype i mean why i can save the game normally for like 1 hour in the game just as all the other gba games but then suddenly not anymore?? why?? i have restarted the game 4 times now and it is always the same.....


----------



## aerowalk (Feb 9, 2007)

what cart did u use ?

works for me
i've already passed the 3 scenarios part, now in town jidoor
I use m3 lite, patched through game manager with hardware 1 option (default)


----------



## Tanas (Feb 9, 2007)

Hardware 1 doesn't patch the ROM, it just does a direct copy.


----------



## txt (Feb 9, 2007)

my flashcard has 2 options when flashing, savetype 256kbit and savetype 1mbit... i have tried both the problem persists, always 1 hour into the game and it will not save anymore...

dont know what these 2 options do, but the 1mbit save i only needed for mario advance4 to work and i need it for makebook/bookreader too...

could someone who has not problems with the game upload an early sav to rapidshare.com maybe? thx


----------



## TheSpade (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> Hardware 1 doesn't patch the ROM, it just does a direct copy.
> 
> That's not exactly accurate.  The only way anything is patched is if you place an IPS patch upon a ROM.  However, Hardware Support 1 actually compresses the ROM a bit, so it is not a clean copy.  Soft patch is the equivalent to direct copy & no compression.
> 
> ...


Here's my best advice:  Buy a flash card manufactured in the last 2 years.


----------



## txt (Feb 9, 2007)

if Hardware Support 1 trims the rom a bit, it will damage a lot of roms because you cannot trim anything from them since there is no 0's and so on.

so what you say is a blatant lie, it does not make final fantasy 6 save CORRECT or are you saying when i flash the game it is removing some shit from the 64mbit rom thus resulting in the corrupt save/not being able to save?


----------



## aerowalk (Feb 9, 2007)

uh ?
i'm lost here...

ff vi size = 128 mbit -> 16 mb
if i'm not mistaken, that's only the cart size, not the actual data size
maybe the data size is only about 12.8 mb ...

therefore trimming the rom wont hurt it... i think...


----------



## TheSpade (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(txt @ Feb 9 2007 said:


> if Hardware Support 1 trims the rom a bit, it will damage a lot of roms because you cannot trim anything from them since there is no 0's and so on.
> 
> so what you say is a blatant lie, it does not make final fantasy 6 save CORRECT or are you saying when i flash the game it is removing some shit from the 64mbit rom thus resulting in the corrupt save/not being able to save?


I simply misspoke.  I meant to say compress, not trim.  As for calling me a liar, be very careful with the words you choose to say around here, newcomer.  As to what I was saying to you directly, I thought I made it quite clear, so I'll say it again with more detail:

Take whatever flash card you have and store it away.  Go to any popular, high-rated flash card store and pick yourself up an M3 Perfect or EZ-Flash III/IV.  Most of the older GBA flash cards are no longer considered these days, including my old favorite, the EZFA 256mbit.  Most here won't know about the older cards, as their first purchases were M3, G6, EZ-Flash, Supercard, NEOFlash (sorry to those people).  Some don't even own a slot-2 flash card to bother with anything GBA.

This isn't the first time I heard of those bearing old flash cards having issues with the newest GBA ROMs.  Luckily, that won't be a problem long with GBA's line-up coming to a close soon.  Besides, if you really want to play this game hassle-free, hit the local shops and pick the game up via retail.  I will be soon myself along with a brand new Game Boy Advance SP.


----------



## paxl13 (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(txt @ Feb 9 2007 said:


> if Hardware Support 1 trims the rom a bit, it will damage a lot of roms because you cannot trim anything from them since there is no 0's and so on.
> 
> so what you say is a blatant lie, it does not make final fantasy 6 save CORRECT or are you saying when i flash the game it is removing some shit from the 64mbit rom thus resulting in the corrupt save/not being able to save?



People here are real asshole when they want... Beeing this Bitch, I wouldn't be able to look myself into a mirror.

paxl13


----------



## Golds (Feb 9, 2007)

you could also try Flash Advance Toolkit v8  if you can find it or
EEPROM/RTC Patcher.

but i think the first one should work for you.
I have no clue where you can get that stuff.


(your cards battery may be dead also)


----------



## GBAer (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Tanas @ Feb 8 2007, 08:42 PM)
> Hardware 1 doesn't patch the ROM, it just does a direct copy.
> 
> 
> ...



None of these will work, because the game uses SRAM_V113 and the programs that you have suggested are only for games that use EEPROM.


----------



## ChowMein (Feb 10, 2007)

Great game on the SNES. Even better now that it's portable? Damn right.


----------



## txt (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(GBAer @ Feb 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly! so what can we do to fix the annoying bug with ff6 save not working?


----------



## zelsone (Feb 10, 2007)

i have some problems getting this game to work on my supercard mini SD...
the problem is that it runs slow in battle...i have battle speed at max but its still not runing faster... its running much slower than it did on SNES..
does anyone know how to solve this problem? i would really appreciate it, i love this game and would like it to run as it supposed to.


----------



## what2 (Feb 10, 2007)

thank god I still have my EZII. it runs on high turbo on the EZII compared to my sc lite. I just wish there was some sort of EZ Lite with rtc >_


----------



## fenex47 (Feb 11, 2007)

So has anyone actually find out how to fix the saving, I am playing this on a DS Lite, on the micro SD? I actually have trouble saving right from the start... Including slow battles  :'(


----------



## txt (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(fenex47 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> So has anyone actually find out how to fix the saving, I am playing this on a DS Lite, on the micro SD? I actually have trouble saving right from the start... Including slow battlesÂ :'(



many ppl have these problems, its a bad dump !


----------



## zelsone (Feb 12, 2007)

does anyone know when we can expect a "good" dump??


----------



## what2 (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't think it's a bad dump since it works flawlessly for me on my ez2 and vba. can't say the same for my sc lite though...


----------



## jejetidus (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a big problem, so i can't continue the game and i'm so sad (sorry for my bad english i'm french). So I'm at the opera scene, and i control Celes, i have to take flowers and throw them in the vacuum at the end of the scene. But when i arrive at the balcony, Celes doesn't do anything and the music end and nothing occurs.
(I play in Supercard CF)
What is the problem ??


----------



## txt (Feb 13, 2007)

its a bad dump.
try play that scene in VBA and then continue in gba


----------



## MKayZ (Feb 13, 2007)

I think I found a somewhat work around to make this game abit faster on SCLite.

here is what to do.

find an app called fastrestart.exe and run the rom through that.
(type fastrestart romname.gba)
if the patched rom from fastrestart, load it in the SC program, disable everything apart from the save options.

then use the .sav file created by fastrestart and the patched rom from SC prog.

to save L+R + start + select to exit to main menu, the change to save tab find the .sav file and press A to save to SD.

from what i can see the battles are alot faster, but i am not sure if they are as fast the original.


----------



## mauru (Feb 13, 2007)

works perfectly on g6lite, standard option using the udisk manager.


----------



## miniCooperS (Feb 13, 2007)

it actually works even better on the G6Lite when I didn't use the udisk manager.  I just copied over the rom with windows explorer and manually created the .0 save file and the icon.

Works just as well as the real cart.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(MKayZ @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> I think I found a somewhat work around to make this game abit faster on SCLite.
> 
> here is what to do.
> 
> ...



Just tried this with my SC SD, and it still runs like a bag of shite compared to my M3 Perfect and EZFIII...


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 14, 2007)

I think this may be an under dump actually.  I just busted out my old XG Flash linker and made my own dump of my buddies game and it dumped it at 128.  Now i cant see if there is less slowdown because in the one i had i could not get my save off of it unfortunately.  Ill let you know if i get any results though.


----------



## siukwai (Feb 15, 2007)

looks like a great game.


----------



## megabug7 (Feb 16, 2007)

So what's everyone think (those who can play)

Retranslation - Very similar to Woolseys. 
Found a few differences.
Lagomorph becomes Mysidian Rabbit
Item/spells/Magicks have received the series treatment
Storyline - there isn't much difference. Unless its later in the game.
Haven't found the new espers yet - but then I only just completed Vector.
One thing I did notice - Shadow joins you early on in the game and leaves practically after the next battle - I don't recall him doing that in the SNES version.

And regarding the battles - Are they easier? They seem to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sound - A lot better than the Japanese Version. 

All in all I'm happy with it.
Anyone share my views?


----------



## T-hug (Feb 19, 2007)

@Fission I find the battles much easier, I didn't really notice until the thief town, I remember that bein a killer in the SNES version it was very easy in this, one part has totally changed!


For some STUPID reason my m3 lite lost my save on this.  I booted it up today and it was gone!

I was at around 10 hours and had just found the Sealed Gate and triggered the scene with terra as a baby etc.
Anyone got a save around or close to this PLEASE!!?

[-EDIT-] 
Even like an hour before or after maybe 2 before will do, I really can't be arsed to start this over again I played it so many times before I just wanted to see the new dungeon.. *sobs*


----------



## fenex47 (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> @Fission I find the battles much easier, I didn't really notice until the thief town, I remember that bein a killer in the SNES version it was very easy in this, one part has totally changed!
> 
> 
> For some STUPID reason my m3 lite lost my save on this.Â I booted it up today and it was gone!
> ...



AT least you can save, I started on the first part of the game over 3 or 4 times before i gave up. Incluidng slow downs, damn SC lite.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## DARKiLLUSiON (Feb 20, 2007)

awesome!
thanks..though i've never even play the original one


----------



## T-hug (Feb 20, 2007)

As it seems no one has got this far or are not using m3 to play, when you do get to the point would you mind saving in a different slot and uploading the save for me please!
Just before or after the you find the sealed gate and the espers attack (my time was around 10hours) would be great thx.


----------



## miniCooperS (Feb 20, 2007)

do you want my save by chance? I just finished the Vector banquet stuff, but havent gone to Thamasa yet.  I'm playing on a g6lite, but I'm pretty sure the saves are compatible.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jejetidus @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> I have a big problem, so i can't continue the game and i'm so sad (sorry for my bad english i'm french). So I'm at the opera scene, and i control Celes, i have to take flowers and throw them in the vacuum at the end of the scene. But when i arrive at the balcony, Celes doesn't do anything and the music end and nothing occurs.
> (I play in Supercard CF)
> What is the problem ??



Confirmed... not working on Supercard SD either at this point, due to the slow down.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No issues with  M3 Perfect, got past this scene with no problems.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE(miniCooperS @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> do you want my save by chance? I just finished the Vector banquet stuff, but havent gone to Thamasa yet.Â I'm playing on a g6lite, but I'm pretty sure the saves are compatible.



Yes please that would be great, the save is a .dat file?


----------



## megabug7 (Feb 21, 2007)

Is it me or are the newer cards incompatible with most of the GBA games?

I have the EZFA realtime cart - never encountered problems like those discussed here.

I think your right Thug - that battles are a ton easier even where I am now - I remember struggling through the Cave near Thamasa. 
But it just seems so easier now. Even Ulty was easy. 
Shame they toned it down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was hoping for Japanese difficulty


----------



## txt (Feb 24, 2007)

saves fine on my magic usb oldschool flashcard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but this is a bad dump guys! 2 much freezes & ppl losing saves

plz redump!

and thug dont be lazy & stfu go play the 10 hrs this time u make it in 7! u have no sicla life anyway


----------



## fenex47 (Feb 25, 2007)

At this rate, i doubt it will ever be redumped, lol.


----------



## kingkong (Feb 26, 2007)

game works fine in my gba oldschool flashcard! i am in 20 hours now loving it!!!!


----------



## Centerlord (Mar 1, 2007)

QUOTE(zatelli @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> One of the very few gba titles I was looking forward to. Much better than the 2 in 1 packs & regional dupes we've seen lately.


----------



## shojinaja (Mar 29, 2007)

Waiting for long time.

yeah.


----------



## JLsoft (Apr 1, 2007)

2689 - Final Fantasy VI Advance (U)


----------



## TPi (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(JLsoft @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> 2689 - Final Fantasy VI Advance (U)



What does this patch do?  It looks like nothing changed, at all.  Like, the CRC, MD5, and SHA1 are all the same.


----------



## wabo (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(TPi @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> What does this patch do?Â It looks like nothing changed, at all.Â Like, the CRC, MD5, and SHA1 are all the same.


----------



## zidanej (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a G6 lite and I have the same problem at the opera house where Celes does nothing after taking up the flower and going up to the balcony.  Any other G6 users have this problem?


----------

